# Saint Luis Rey (Hon) Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Not too shabby



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought the new box pressed especial and they are some nice stoogeys. Def worth a shot.great coco taste with coffee hints. Execellent burn.good wi...

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey (Hon) Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Not too shabby


----------

